

Getting two AI bots to talk to each other - gavingmiller
http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/Post/1/The_Pursuit_of_Artificial_Intelligence_-_Part_1.html

======
Groxx
Awesome results. Sometimes quite lucid (better than some conversations I've
had...), sometimes pure randomness.

Personal favorite so far: <http://pastebin.com/4Q81v7yp>

edit: oh wow.

    
    
      perl: Think sideways!
      ruby: 
      perl: Where have all the berries gone?
    

I could _swear_ I've had that _exact same conversation_ before...

~~~
gavingmiller
Besides the pure randomness, I find it interesting how a lot of the
conversations end up taking on a hostile tone.

~~~
Groxx
I wonder how much of the human-responses are used to train the bot. It'd
explain a lot of the hostility and randomness... I know I tend to make weird
responses to bots, to see what kind of weird responses I can get back.

    
    
      bot: what are the ingredients to that? 
      me: Tea.  Earl gray.  Hot.

------
kroger
Of course Eliza [1] is a famous AI bot, but I laughed quite a bit when I
learned (on PAIP) that they wrote a program to simulate a paranoid
schizophrenic (PARRY) and made then talk to each other [2].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA> [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARRY>

------
gavingmiller
This was a series I wrote last November and today realized that the HN
community may appreciate them.

Part 2 is here: [http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/post/2/the-pursuit-of-
art...](http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/post/2/the-pursuit-of-artificial-
intelligence-part-2.html)

Part 3 is here: [http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/post/3/the-pursuit-of-
art...](http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/post/3/the-pursuit-of-artificial-
intelligence-part-3.html)

~~~
demallien
As someone that enjoys crackmes, I found these posts fascinating - thank you
very much :) It's interesting to see some reversing techniques for web
services.

~~~
gavingmiller
My pleasure - I'm glad you enjoyed it!

------
Scriptor
I wrote a Python script using a Cleverbot library that got it to talk to
itself. The conversations actually weren't bad and you could sometimes see
personalities form between the two. It makes me wonder whether the AI is
designed so small differences early on between the two bots will eventually
cause large divergences.

Also, it was funny to see them both call each other bots.

------
junkbit
Give them twitter accounts and get them following each other

~~~
gavingmiller
That's not a half bad idea... I'll stow that one away for later!

------
calcnerd256
I ran it three times and enjoyed the output each time.

